# Sanyo PLV Z2000 for outside use



## rrseth (Dec 26, 2015)

So, I am pondering over whether I should upgrade my 7 year old projector or not...and if I do, will I be able to use it to project in my backyard, on a 16' by 9' screen (don't have one, but that is what I would get). Does anyone have any experience with using a Sanyo PLV Z2000 outdoors? How bright is it if there isn't a lot of ambient light, just a normal amount in a neighborhood that is somewhat spaced out...


----------



## Yiannis1970 (Sep 2, 2012)

Something missing here...

Are you planning to buy a second hand Sanyo 2000?

As for luminosity, depends on how big will be your screen, but i can safely say that 2000 is up to 90-100''.


----------



## rrseth (Dec 26, 2015)

Sorry that wasn't clear. I already own the Sanyo, its 7 years old and want to use it on a 16' by 9' screen outside...


----------



## Yiannis1970 (Sep 2, 2012)

You can use it with no problem. How many hours have you already registered?


----------



## rrseth (Dec 26, 2015)

800 ish? Just wondering if it will be bright enough...


----------



## Yiannis1970 (Sep 2, 2012)

800 hours?

hmmm, it would be bright enough for a 60-70'' screen.


----------

